# Nieuwe "oude" horloges. *UPDATE: de foto's*



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Hoi WUSies,
een vriend van mij is derde generatie juwelier, en ik heb pas ontdekt dat hij nog een hoop "new old stock" in zijn kluis heeft. Van enkele Universals, Omega's, Alpina's en Union Glashütte ben ik zéker. Mocht er hier interesse voor bestaan, breng ik hem graag een bezoekje om foto's te maken. Ook kan ik dan de "stocklijst" hier posten. Let op : ik doe dit NIET om er iets op te verdienen, je kan ze gewoon zélf in zijn zaak ophalen als je er ééntje wil. Ik plaats deze topic zuiver om andere liefhebbers mss te plezieren. De man is rond de 60 en het internettijdperk is volledig aan hem voorbij gegaan, dus als hij stopt met de zaak zijn ze wss verloren.... Zélf zal hij ze ook niet promoten/cq aanbieden...

*UPDATE*
Ik heb net met de kerel gebeld, en dinsdag aanstaande (14/01/2014) ga ik in de voormiddag naar daar. Dan zorg ik voor foto's en evt prijzen, want blijkbaar wil hij ook nog het één en ander zélf houden.....
Mvg

*UPDATE 2 : de foto's*
via deze link : http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/Inca_Bloc_1975/library/2014-01?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Bazzie (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

Altijd interessant om zulke voorraden te zien.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



Bazzie said:


> Altijd interessant om zulke voorraden te zien.


 haha, bij VOORRADEN denk ik aan scheepsladingen  Het zullen maximum een tiental horloges zijn denk ik. Zéker ben echter pas dinsdag, ook omdat hij blijkbaar na mijn vraag zélf ook benieuwd is én er wss enkele voor zich zelf gaat houden. Hij was zelfs verbaasd toen ik er hem om vroeg, zijn antwoord : "maar zo van die kleine klokjes verkopen toch niet meer??Wil niet iedereen een grote klok dan???"


----------



## Bazzie (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



Inca Bloc said:


> haha, bij VOORRADEN denk ik aan scheepsladingen  Het zullen maximum een tiental horloges zijn denk ik. Zéker ben echter pas dinsdag, ook omdat hij blijkbaar na mijn vraag zélf ook benieuwd is én er wss enkele voor zich zelf gaat houden. Hij was zelfs verbaasd toen ik er hem om vroeg, zijn antwoord : "maar zo van die kleine klokjes verkopen toch niet meer??Wil niet iedereen een grote klok dan???"


Verzamelingen dan?  Hoe dan ook, ik ben benieuwd naar de foto's!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



Bazzie said:


> Verzamelingen dan?  Hoe dan ook, ik ben benieuwd naar de foto's!


 de beste man is zijn pensioen aan het voorbereiden, dus het is ook géén verzameling in de pure zin van het woord, het is eerder een verzameling "winkeldochters"  (deze ligt er al zéker, nieuw en ongedragen...)


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



Inca Bloc said:


> de beste man is zijn pensioen aan het voorbereiden, dus het is ook géén verzameling in de pure zin van het woord, het is eerder een verzameling "winkeldochters"


Mss ook niet onbelangrijk : ze hebben àltijd in de kluis gelegen, dus géén verkleuringen etc.... de oudste is 38 jaar....


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

Altijd leuk om te zien, wie weet zit er ook nog iets tussen binnen mijn beperkte budget.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



T_I said:


> Altijd leuk om te zien, wie weet zit er ook nog iets tussen binnen mijn beperkte budget.


 stiekum ben ik ook aan het hopen op een "barnfind"....Zo ben ik in het verleden ook tegen die Fortis MarineMaster en Minerva's aangelopen voor een prikje.... Ik ben benieuwd, want toen ik hem belde vandaag daarover WIST hij zelfs NIET eens wàt er nog allemaal in die kluis zit. Hij was zelfs vergeten dat hij mij ooit die kluis getoond had. Hij was zelfs verbaasd dat ik wist dat die (gouden) Universal oa in de kluis zat, cq dat hij die überhaupt hééft..... Kan nog leuk worden dus....Dinsdag voormiddag is zijn sluitingsdag, en dan gaan hij en ik op avontuur/onderzoek. Dammit, ik heb in één van mijn vorige posts thans "gezworen" om niet meer opnieuw te beginnen......Tsja, de weg naar de hel.... :-d


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



Inca Bloc said:


> Tsja, de weg naar de hel.... :-d


Alsof er niet genoeg slechte voornemens zijn.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



T_I said:


> Alsof er niet genoeg slechte voornemens zijn.


 voor U en iedereen anders die interesse heeft, volg deze thread en wie weet...... Volgens mij begrijpt mijn kameraad het niet zo goed wat wij WUSies in dat "oude spul" zien.... Volgens hem is met de (lees : ZIJN) Astron het plafond bereikt als het op "het perfecte uurwerk" aankomt....


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

Ben benieuwd, maar zou iig er voor zorgen dat je vriend gewoon netjes de marktwaarde krijgt. Wellicht dat hij jou dan kan matsen. 

Maarre erg leuk om mee bezig te zijn en snap dat het nu weer begint te kriebelen!! :-!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



Bidle said:


> Ben benieuwd, maar zou iig er voor zorgen dat je vriend gewoon netjes de marktwaarde krijgt. Wellicht dat hij jou dan kan matsen.
> 
> Maarre erg leuk om mee bezig te zijn en snap dat het nu weer begint te kriebelen!! :-!


 Een zéér terechte opmerking Bidle! Dus @ àlle WUSies : ik ga mijn kameraad niet "naaien" hé, en het zou respectabel zijn moesten jullie dat ook niet van plan zijn om te doen. neemt niet weg dat er "koopjes" gedaan kunnen worden, of dat er nu nét dié éné wat JIJ wil bij zit of zo.... In ieder geval : dinsdag aanstaande foto's & prijzen! De kerel is een zéér respectabel goudsmid/horlogemaker uit Belgisch Limburg, en als je iets ziet wat je écht wil, dan PM je me, en zorg ik dat hij op de hoogte is als er iemand om komt bij hem. begrijp dat hij aan "vreemden" NOOIT zijn kluis-inhoud zal tonen, of er over spreken. Echter, als ik hem vertel dat persoon A of persoon B komt voor klokje X of klokje Y, dan gaat hij je wél helpen......


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

Had ook niets anders van je verwacht!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

Interessant, ben benieuwd naar de foto's/het lijstje!


----------



## Tom1977 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Nieuwe "oude" horloges. De juwelier stopt er mee, en heeft nog "winkeldochters" in de kluis...*

Ben benieuwd. Klinkt interessant!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Nieuwe "oude" horloges. De juwelier stopt er mee, en heeft nog "winkeldochters" in de kluis...*

Same hier, ik ben benieuwd👍


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Nieuwe "oude" horloges. De juwelier stopt er mee, en heeft nog "winkeldochters" in de kluis...*

Ben benieuwd naar dinsdag


----------



## GeneH (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Nieuwe "oude" horloges. De juwelier stopt er mee, en heeft nog "winkeldochters" in de kluis...*

Mss niet onbelangrijk, maar de locatie van de winkel?


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Nieuwe "oude" horloges. De juwelier stopt er mee, en heeft nog "winkeldochters" in de kluis...*



GeneH said:


> Mss niet onbelangrijk, maar de locatie van de winkel?


Belgisch Limburg


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Nieuwe "oude" horloges. De juwelier stopt er mee, en heeft nog "winkeldochters" in de kluis...*

tik-tak-tik-tak-tik-tak...... Rond 18h vandaag zullen hier op miraculeuze wijze foto's verschijnen. Mijn kameraad heeft gevraagd om later af te spreken ( was éérst voormiddag), dus om 17h ben ik daar ter plaatse.....


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

*FOTO FAIL*
lees aub verder.....


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

ik krijg ze niet deftig geplaatst, dus ik ga een photobucket link hier posten. FF account maken daar, hier staat nu nog niet de helft op.....nog even geduld ajub....


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

Geduld is lastig, zeker met die Titus...

Succes met foto emmer.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

hopelijk werkt dit? is de eerste keer dat ik photobucket toepas...... Die Titus is trouwens de énige die reeds enkele malen gedragen werd door de juwelier zélf....De rest is nieuw. En geef nu eerlijk toe , wààr vind je nog een bulova thermotron! ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

ben het nog ah "finetunen, de fotos zijn crappy op photobucket, ff app zoeken want in mijn gsm zijn ze wél scherp...

*EDIT*
zo moet het dus zijn, ff hier klikken..... : http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/Inca_Bloc_1975/library/2014-01


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

prijzen tussen de 300-400€, behalve voor de Titus, de Bulova en de repco (=massief 18K geelgoud). De "kleintjes voor de dames zitten ongeveer rond de 200€. 
LET OP: DIT ZIJN NIEUWE,ONGEDRAGEN KLOKJES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

Voor de échte freaks : die bulova thermotron is dus écht superzeldzaam hé ( om niet te zeggen : ONVINDBAAR, minder dan 400 gemaakt!!!!!!!), en al ZEKER niet in deze NIEUWE ongedragen staat!


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

Ik krijg de link hier helaas nog niet geopend, al is dat voor mijn bankrekening misschien maar goed ook ;-)
Die chrono ziet er op de kleine foto's fraai uit!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



104RS said:


> Ik krijg de link hier helaas nog niet geopend, al is dat voor mijn bankrekening misschien maar goed ook ;-)
> Die chrono ziet er op de kleine foto's fraai uit!


 blijkbaar is er een onderhoud vd site gaande, hou me op de hoogte als het BLIJFT mislukken, dan plaats ik ze stuk voor stuk hier....
*edit : link werkt terug*


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



Inca Bloc said:


> behalve voor de titus (=mijnmijnmijnmijn!!!!!!!!!)


Dan val ik af, de Titus is de enige die ik leuk vind. De rest is me te 'standaard'. (vrij vertaald, echt niet mijn smaak of heb ik al in een variant)

Lijkt me wel een leuke dag, neuzen in een kluis en alle horloges even door de handen laten gaan.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

@T_I : er kan nog over gesproken worden, wéét dat dit de 18K gouden uitvoering is, en dus ook niet écht een koopje is. Trouwens, die Bulova is wss één van de zeldzaamste mekaniekjes ooit in een klokje, hij werkt op je lichaamstemperatuur, zo standaard vind ik dat niet hoor ;-) Die Zenith tankmodel in goud is nr 490 van de 495 ooit gemaakt enz.... enfin, "standaard" is voor iedereen anders hé :-!​


----------



## Bazzie (Oct 28, 2013)

Leuk om de horloges te zien. Snap wel dat de Titus in trek is, pakt meteen de aandacht. Longines vindt ik overigens ook een leuke vorm kast hebben. Gezien mijn budget zal het ook bij plaatjes kijken blijven haha.

Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



Inca Bloc said:


> Voor de échte freaks : die bulova thermotron is dus écht superzeldzaam hé ( om niet te zeggen : ONVINDBAAR, minder dan 400 gemaakt!!!!!!!), en al ZEKER niet in deze NIEUWE ongedragen staat!


De Titus is ook voor mij de leukste.
Kun je aangeven of de Bulova nog werkt?
Als ik dit zo lees, dan is er niet veel kans:
Bulova Thermatron - het eerste (en enige) horloge op lichaamswarmte - Horloge.info Vintage


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

Tja, de itus is de enige die me qua design aanspreekt. De Bulova zal vast electronisch zijn. Dan mag het uurwerk nog zo apart zijn, als ik het niet kan dragen komet het niet de collectie in. (vind ik zonde, je moet een horloge kunnen dragen)

Je hebt de collectie 'gevonden, dus de Titus mag je van mij hebben. (hij valt toch buiten budget en ik gun het je van harte)


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



merl said:


> De Titus is ook voor mij de leukste.
> Kun je aangeven of de Bulova nog werkt?
> Als ik dit zo lees, dan is er niet veel kans:
> Bulova Thermatron - het eerste (en enige) horloge op lichaamswarmte - Horloge.info Vintage


Grandioos om te lezen, echt een zeldzaamheid dus, helaas niet zonder reden.
Als ie nog loopt is het een buitenkansje voor iemand. Het is dat de rariteiten voor mijn collectie gelimiteerd zijn tot mechanisch (ik wil ze kunnen dragen), anders zou ik wel gaan zoeken voor budget.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



merl said:


> De Titus is ook voor mij de leukste.
> Kun je aangeven of de Bulova nog werkt?
> Als ik dit zo lees, dan is er niet veel kans:
> Bulova Thermatron - het eerste (en enige) horloge op lichaamswarmte - Horloge.info Vintage


àlles werkt, àlles is NIEUW en ongedragen én wordt nagezien en in orde gezet voor je het meeneemt.....Die Titus kan ook nog weg als het moet, maar daar staat nog geen prijs op...... DUS : àlles is ONDER de 400€ met uitzondering van de Titus, Repco (alle twee 18K, massief goud) en Bulova.....


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

Dan ben ik ergens wel benieuwd hoe ver onder de 400 de vierkante Omega De Ville is. (want zelfs de 300-400 ga ik niet halen met m'n huidige budget) Als ie echt daar tussen zit heb ik aan die info voldoende.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



T_I said:


> Dan ben ik ergens wel benieuwd hoe ver onder de 400 de vierkante Omega De Ville is. (want zelfs de 300-400 ga ik niet halen met m'n huidige budget) Als ie echt daar tussen zit heb ik aan die info voldoende.


 pàl in het midden er tussen


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



merl said:


> De Titus is ook voor mij de leukste.
> Kun je aangeven of de Bulova nog werkt?
> Als ik dit zo lees, dan is er niet veel kans:
> Bulova Thermatron - het eerste (en enige) horloge op lichaamswarmte - Horloge.info Vintage


 Bulova Thermatron


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



Inca Bloc said:


> pàl in het midden er tussen


Dacht ik al, dan hebben anderen met een passend budget een idee.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

piepeltjes,
laat je blik ook eens vallen op de Longines "electronic"......
nog ff de link voor degenen die énkel de lààtste posts lezen : 2014-01 Photos by Inca_Bloc_1975 | Photobucket


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

voor de personen met interesse voor de Titus, die gaat écht niet voor minder dan 1.2k de deur uit..... in toestand 2 gaan ze reeds voor méér weg....deze is toestand 0-0,5 (enkele malen gedragen) én massief 18K goud. Echter voor ALLES hier getoond , stuur me een privé-berichtje als je ergens interesse in hebt en dan geraken we er wel uit......Ik ben NIET uit op profit, alléén om watcheads blij te maken......


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

Kijk daar zitten leuke horloges tussen!!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



Bidle said:


> Kijk daar zitten leuke horloges tussen!!


 Bidle, my main man!!!  Jij weet de bedoeling van "mijn draad" hier hé..... ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

hm, ik post vandaag voor het éérst op het "internationale" forum, en wordt meteen in de billen gebeten door de "sheriff" van dat forum......Dus voor de Kaliber 2010 waakhond, ik probeer hier NIETS te verkopen, ik post enkel dat er oude stock is bij een pre-pensioener. Ik ben bouwkundig ingenieur, ik heb mijn eigen bodemstabiliteitsbureau, bouwbedrijf met 50 vaste medewerkers en 35 "tijdelijken", 180 mensen in onder-aanneming, ik ben adviseur voor grote bedrijven én internationale trader, GEEN ONLINE KLOKJESVERKOPER!

:rodekaart <| :-s​
Blijft zuur als je "strafpunten (WTF??!!??)" krijgt én met uitsluiting bedreigd wordt......


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

Als ik had geweten dat je dit ook in andere fora binnen WUS wilde posten had ik je gewaarschuwd :-( 
WUS is heel streng op alles wat lijkt op 'te koop' posts. Als je bedenkt dat hier tienduizenden mensen per dag komen, is het erg aantrekkelijk voor mensen om de bandbreedte te gebruiken om hun spullen te verkopen, en voor je het weet verdrinken de fora in dit soort posts. Ik denk dat er gauw zo'n twintig van deze posts per dag verwijderd worden.

Juist omdat hier het verhaal heel duidelijk is, en dat je geen belang hebt bij deze verkoop, vond ik het geen probleem. Maar Kaliber is een heel rustig hoekje, en ik vind dat hier daardoor net wat meer kan dan elders. Ik zal nog even melding maken dat dit ter goeder trouw was, maar verwacht eerlijk gezegd niet veel wijziging in de situatie.

-edit- Ik heb nog even gekeken naar de verwijderde posts, hoewel hier heel duidelijk is dat je geen belang hebt bij deze posts, kon je dat op de andere twee fora niet zien. Ik snap dus dat ze verwijderd zijn.

Groeten van de Waakhond ;-)


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

Die Longines electronic ziet er niet onaardig uit. Hoe groot is ie?
Ik zal intussen wat goochelen om te kijken of ik daar wat over vind.


----------



## vanhessche (May 25, 2010)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

@Inca Bloc: eerst en vooral bedankt voor dit initiatief, mooi dat je anderen laat meegenieten van je vondst.

De Omega DeVille heeft hier wel mijn interesse, maar ik zie op het glaasje precies wat aanslag? Of komt dit door de foto?


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



Martin_B said:


> Als ik had geweten dat je dit ook in andere fora binnen WUS wilde posten had ik je gewaarschuwd :-(
> WUS is heel streng op alles wat lijkt op 'te koop' posts. Als je bedenkt dat hier tienduizenden mensen per dag komen, is het erg aantrekkelijk voor mensen om de bandbreedte te gebruiken om hun spullen te verkopen, en voor je het weet verdrinken de fora in dit soort posts. Ik denk dat er gauw zo'n twintig van deze posts per dag verwijderd worden.
> 
> Juist omdat hier het verhaal heel duidelijk is, en dat je geen belang hebt bij deze verkoop, vond ik het geen probleem. Maar Kaliber is een heel rustig hoekje, en ik vind dat hier daardoor net wat meer kan dan elders. Ik zal nog even melding maken dat dit ter goeder trouw was, maar verwacht eerlijk gezegd niet veel wijziging in de situatie.
> ...


Beste Martin_B,
de soep wordt zelden zo heet gegeten dan ze wordt opgediend ;-) Ik blijf voortaan lekker hier in het "rustig hoekje", lekker loungen. Ik heb het hièr naar mijn zin, dus "no need to change a winning team"! En zoals je wel weet : "Wie vangt de schok? Juist, de Inca Bloc!"  
Mvg


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



vanhessche said:


> @Inca Bloc: eerst en vooral bedankt voor dit initiatief, mooi dat je anderen laat meegenieten van je vondst.
> 
> De Omega DeVille heeft hier wel mijn interesse, maar ik zie op het glaasje precies wat aanslag? Of komt dit door de foto?


het tankmodel had idd een beetje "puntjes" op de dial, echter dit wordt zwaar uitvergroot door de foto. Ook nog volgens mij was dit niet "ingefreten" op de dial, ik denk als het klokje opengedaan wordt, dat je het voorzichtig kan verwijderen.....


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



om-4 said:


> Die Longines electronic ziet er niet onaardig uit. Hoe groot is ie?
> Ik zal intussen wat goochelen om te kijken of ik daar wat over vind.


ik denk 38 à 42 mm,


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

nota bij de foto's : ieder stofje, ieder imperfectie wordt zwaar uitvergroot door de foto's.....


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



Martin_B said:


> -edit- Ik heb nog even gekeken naar de verwijderde posts, hoewel hier heel duidelijk is dat je geen belang hebt bij deze posts, kon je dat op de andere twee fora niet zien. Ik snap dus dat ze verwijderd zijn.
> 
> Groeten van de Waakhond ;-)


 Ik heb me er mss idd wat snel van af gemaakt qua uitleg mbt de draad, omdat het in het Engels was. Heb ook onmiddelijk als dusdanig PM naar Ray gestuurd. Heb agorafobie nu op het int. forum ;-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

Nu Ray mijn uitleg heeft gelezen, zijn zoals je ziet ook de 'strafpunten' weer weg :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



Martin_B said:


> Nu Ray mijn uitleg heeft gelezen, zijn zoals je ziet ook de 'strafpunten' weer weg :-!
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


in de draad https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/rare-...-miniwatches-pictures-969143.html#post7242388 heeft hij ook een erg nette "geste" gedaan tov mij  waarvoor dank!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



Martin_B said:


> Nu Ray mijn uitleg heeft gelezen, zijn zoals je ziet ook de 'strafpunten' weer weg :-!
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Heb je toch maar weer even geregeld!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*



Bidle said:


> Heb je toch maar weer even geregeld!


 "like a BOSS" zelfs ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

Hoi, de Repco, Titus en Bulova kocht ik ondertussen zélf. Mocht hier iemand zijn die toch écht één van die drie wil, dan ben ik bereid om ze aan een WUSie, kost om kost te laten, de rest is nog steeds te zien op deze link : 2014-01 Photos by Inca_Bloc_1975 | Photobucket
Mvg


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

ik heb àlles zélf opgekocht, ......


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: nieuwe "oude" horloges.*

.


----------

